# What do you do for a living?



## funkymonster (Sep 5, 2010)

I'm fairly new here and the age range seems to be pretty diverse (people in their teens to early 40s). So I was wondering what everyone does for a living? 

I'm currently a student. I attended the Art Institute but left for a faster paced program at the Gnomon School of Visual Effects (which I'll be attending in a few weeks). I was a web designer/developer for around 8 years but after a while I realized my heart wasn't completely in it. Plus I hated the fact that I had to hunt down my pay every single time. Call it giving to 'the system', but I like having a solid paycheck and benefits/perks.

Anyway, what's your story?


----------



## monkat (Sep 5, 2010)

I'm an undergrad, eventually studying to become a translator in a few languages.

I also work retail at GNC for minimum wage. Sigh...


----------



## funkymonster (Sep 6, 2010)

Awesome. :] What languages are those? 

Then you're officially making more than me. I'm unemployed. Giving the "starving artist" excuse only works for so long.


----------



## Fluto (Sep 6, 2010)

eat,sleep,school,ps3,working on animation 

im 13  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





animation youtube channel : animyay


----------



## Advi (Sep 6, 2010)

I'm inexperienced so I can't get a job anywhere atm. Really sucks, because I need some income.


----------



## 0ddity (Sep 6, 2010)

Stay at home dad.


----------



## AcekardFan (Sep 6, 2010)

Im 12 In Middle  School,And I Mostly Try To Learn New Stuff About Hacking Everyday


----------



## thebigboss14 (Sep 6, 2010)

I'm an undergraduate right now to go for a bachelor in computer science. I supposedly have to stay for five years but I don't really want to go for five. I had few internships so they help me get some experience and they just want to hire me for working there before. It's a pretty easy and quiet job but somethings is boring. The pay is good so it doesn't really matter. We get benefits and free food yeah.


----------



## xx_cutie_xx (Sep 6, 2010)

I'm currently 15 so I'm in high school right now.
Just started to be a sophmore last month lol.


----------



## eltrut (Sep 6, 2010)

AcekardTeam said:
			
		

> Im 12 In Middle  School,And I Mostly Try To Learn New Stuff About Hacking Everyday


And I Put A Capital At The Start Of Every Sentence /grammer nazi

I'm doing a bachelor of computers majoring in games design, and work part time at a bottle shop helping people spend the dole (welfare for all you Americans). Upside, I now have around $1000 worth of spirits sitting in my living room.


----------



## Forstride (Sep 6, 2010)

eltrut said:
			
		

> AcekardTeam said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


/grammar and spelling nazi

Anyway, I'm currently a jobless Junior in high school, but I want to do Video Game Programming or Computer Engineering for a career in the future.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Sep 6, 2010)

I'm a 23 year old corpsman in the Navy who's spending money on video games, food, and traveling expenses. AWESOME!!!


----------



## funkymonster (Sep 6, 2010)

Canonbeat234 said:
			
		

> I'm a 23 year old corpsman in the Navy who's spending money on video games, food, and traveling expenses. AWESOME!!!
> 
> That's what my brother's aiming for when he turns 18, which is in about 2 weeks actually. We've never had a family member in service before, so it's gonna be a whole new experience.
> 
> QUOTE(eltrut @ Sep 5 2010, 07:25 PM) I'm doing a bachelor of computers majoring in games design, and work part time at a bottle shop helping people spend the dole (welfare for all you Americans). Upside, I now have around $1000 worth of spirits sitting in my living room.



That was my degree as well, a bachelors of science in game art & design. But I decided to leave the school since I didn't want to spend time/money taking irrelevant classes. Don't get me wrong, I like psychology, but unless I'm aiming to be a writer or designer then I don't really need it for my job. Hopefully by doing the Maya Fast Track program with Gnomon in a few weeks and then applying for the Spring will get me well-established in what I need to do.

I've noticed a lot of people want to go into the computer science area. Love live the geeks.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Sep 6, 2010)

I mooch off of my parents until I graduate college. I will then get a job in the computer technician area or networking specialist.


----------



## Raika (Sep 6, 2010)

I'm currently a student freeloading off my parents. No idea what I want to do in future though, and my grades are bad too. Maybe just get a random job or something, I dunno.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Sep 6, 2010)

Stay at home dad, and recently Webmaster and SEO of multiple drop-shipping websites


----------



## funkymonster (Sep 6, 2010)

Yep, seems like the Temp community's really tech savvy. :]

I wouldn't worry so much about that Raika. I had horrible grades towards the end of my high school life. I got bored too easily and in the end just wound up skipping class. In the end I just got my GED and went on with life. I didn't figure out what I really wanted to do until I was 21, so it's not like your life ends once high school does.


----------



## Orsted (Sep 6, 2010)

I'm Unemployed and my parents are mooching off me(shouldn't it be the other way around?) while I look for a college.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Sep 6, 2010)

Raika said:
			
		

> I'm currently a student freeloading off my parents. No idea what I want to do in future though, and my grades are bad too. Maybe just get a random job or something, I dunno.



Well maybe you should stop dreaming in lala land before reality sets in and kick your ass like never before.


----------



## Megane (Sep 6, 2010)

Land surveyor, best job ever.


----------



## giratina16 (Sep 6, 2010)

I am currently a student studying additional applied science at a BTEC National Diploma level. 'Cause I'm that awesome.


----------



## Youkai (Sep 6, 2010)

I am one of the few hard working ppl here -.-V

hardly get any money (well still learning atm) for 9 hours of work every day.

Dunno exactly how my job is called in english but i do "turn" and "mill" oO (does really sound weird).
Well its working with metall ... 
(even after just one year my hand has more than enough scratches and marks from 200+ °C hot metall


but still living in hotel daddy XD


----------



## Fudge (Sep 6, 2010)

8th grade student, gamer, hacker, stuff like that


----------



## funkymonster (Sep 6, 2010)

Youkai said:
			
		

> I am one of the few hard working ppl here -.-V
> 
> hardly get any money (well still learning atm) for 9 hours of work every day.
> 
> ...



Sounds like hard work there. Reminds me of what my father does (he's a welder, heat, metal, similar atmosphere). I'm never gonna like manual labor, which is why I have respect for those that do. Like I always say, I work better with my mind, not my body.


----------



## Slyakin (Sep 6, 2010)

I'm a high schooler, and I mooch my parents (I should call it that, considering I'm old enough for a job)

Oh, the wonders of a Chick-Fil-A.


----------



## funkymonster (Sep 6, 2010)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> I'm a high schooler, and I mooch my parents (I should call it that, considering I'm old enough for a job)
> 
> Oh, the wonders of a Chick-Fil-A.



It's ok, I still mooch off of mine. And I'm way older than a high schooler. -_- Although I keep the house clean so technically speaking I earn my keep. All they have to do is cook every now and then and feed our pets.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Sep 6, 2010)

Student. Relies on my parents for everything. But my profession is obviously a gamer


----------



## CJL18 (Sep 6, 2010)

23year old got laid off looking for work


----------



## Depravo (Sep 6, 2010)

Forklift driver/warehouseman when I'm working although I'm 'between jobs' at the moment.


----------



## scrtmstr (Sep 6, 2010)

Youkai said:
			
		

> I am one of the few hard working ppl here -.-V
> 
> hardly get any money (well still learning atm) for 9 hours of work every day.
> 
> ...


how do you say it in german then, maybe I can translate for a bit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




anyway, I'm still a student at high school, but I've got 2 side jobs at the moment. 1 for minimum wage and 1 with really nice overpay. I'd really like to work on the telly or to work in the car industry.


----------



## princeEyeless (Sep 6, 2010)

I'm an student in the morning and a service crew at a fast food during night time..


----------



## Opium (Sep 6, 2010)

I finished my second Uni course in the first half of this year and now I'm working as an Online News Producer (Journalist), only as a casual though. It pays the bills until a full-time position opens up.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Sep 6, 2010)

I'm... not much of anything, really. I've called myself a professional layabout for a good long while, if only because I couldn't find a goal I was willing to strive for. Things have changed. I'm now preparing myself for a life as a police officer (hopefully), and with any luck I hope to make detective before I'm 30. In a year or two you may very well see me back in this topic, or a similar one, pronouncing myself as cop. Time shall tell, but I have high hopes.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Sep 6, 2010)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> I'm... not much of anything, really. I've called myself a professional layabout for a good long while, if only because I couldn't find a goal I was willing to strive for. Things have changed. I'm now preparing myself for a life as a police officer (hopefully), and with any luck I hope to make detective before I'm 30. In a year or two you may very well see me back in this topic, or a similar one, pronouncing myself as cop. Time shall tell, but I have high hopes.



Good luck 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As soon as I find a school out of this area, a great school, I'll be going to school for robotic engineering.

For now, I continue improving my Japanese and help at the daycare next door.


----------



## acoustic.digital (Sep 6, 2010)

I'm a network engineer & system administrator for a big corporate business in town.


----------



## naglaro00 (Sep 6, 2010)

Some random student from some school that no one really knows about


----------



## Didu50 (Sep 6, 2010)

8th grade student currently mooching off of parents but will start playing Piano for weddings soon.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Sep 6, 2010)

...not enough it seems.

I'd better get onto that.


----------



## funkymonster (Sep 6, 2010)

There's a lot of students here. Huh, didn't expect that. 

What I'd give to be a grade school student again. At least the "no responsibilities but grades" part.


----------



## Satangel (Sep 6, 2010)

Just turned 18, now going to university to become a teacher. Gonna teach English and ICT.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Sep 6, 2010)

13 year old High School Student. Still trying to enjoy it while it lasts. Also learning about math as much as my brain can handle because I plan on taking something somewhat related to that. (Accounting? BS Math? I dunno, maybe Architecture but I suck at drawing). I could also go into law since I like to annoy everyone by correcting the smallest contradictions or mistakes and my mind works by making everyone else wrong, and I consider myself to have decent comprehension, but it's so easy to die when your'e a lawyer so I'm kinda doubting that profession.


----------



## Aeladya (Sep 6, 2010)

I'm a nanny, my dad, step-mom, and uncle seem to think I need to get a real job...apparently watching kids doesn't cut it, but we have the highest unemployment rate and jobs are scarce...I'm lucky to have gotten this job.


----------



## sonknuck23 (Sep 6, 2010)

I have nothing right now, desperately looking. I plan to work until January, and then return to school and go part-time, but I'm having trouble enough finding a job. .


----------



## kobykaan (Sep 6, 2010)

I work in security/customer service I give advice and also kick your ass if you do something wrong!


----------



## thebigboss14 (Sep 6, 2010)

Youkai said:
			
		

> I am one of the few hard working ppl here -.-V
> 
> hardly get any money (well still learning atm) for 9 hours of work every day.
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure that's welding or you can just say metal worker. You could get good money doing that here in the US. My high school even had shops for all that stuff like welding, auto repair, cosmetology, vending machines, computer repair and all that stuff but I was never able to be in one. That's discrimination. They get pretty good pay specially the vending machine guys. They really have some good money on their packets. After high school they give a certificate if you past the NACTI test or something like that but I heard is pretty easy thought(if you really know about your shop). I lose that opportunity but I hope better ones come ahead. Anyways I graduated as valedictorian when I was in high school so I fill good about that.


----------



## Youkai (Sep 6, 2010)

nah ... welding is something different

here this vid shows part of my work 

and this is the other part


in germany its called " Zerspanungsmechaniker "


you see all those metal flying away ... and i do not use a CNC machine which more or less works on its own when the programm is done (only need to watch out for mistakes or if something brakes)
i stand in front of the machine  and all the metal flys on my hands -.-V

made this one when my co worker was turning ... he is a sissy so he used water while only using 200 1/min


----------



## Vampant (Sep 6, 2010)

Work in a call centre for AON who now sponser MAN UTD


----------



## scrtmstr (Sep 6, 2010)

Youkai said:
			
		

> nah ... welding is something different
> 
> here this vid shows part of my work
> *snip*
> ...


you're a machinist, quite a nice job actually.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Sep 6, 2010)

When i'm not studing, i help family member and relatives and their friends with computers, re-installs, program and game install, recomended software etc, i'm like my family personal IT support


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Sep 6, 2010)

Personally for those people who don't have a job, if you get rejected by one of them. Use the EEO complaint, I should of used this when I got rejected from working for Nathan's on the boardwalk in NY.


----------



## Youkai (Sep 6, 2010)

scrtmstr said:
			
		

> Youkai said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




actually .... no ...

thats something different again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



but its smimiliar yes.

well the job is ok only problem is the hot steel and the injuries all the time ... just cut myself twice today -.-V


----------



## SlashSpeed (Sep 6, 2010)

Megane said:
			
		

> Land surveyor, best job ever.


Hey, same here!


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Sep 6, 2010)

Still at school, with 3 years till college.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 6, 2010)

I've been working as a media designer for 10 years, but it wasn't a job I wanted to do for the rest of my life. So, now I'm studying software engineering (B. Sc.) at a university. If you ask me, after working for that long, going to a university is really hard, but I hope it's worth it in the end.


----------



## Little (Sep 6, 2010)

well.... I graduated uni in July and now on friday Im starting my new job as a graduate trainee! wooo


----------



## Hachibei (Sep 6, 2010)

I'm still a student for another 2 years. Then I'll get my degree in computer networking and hopefully start my career as a faceless employee at some big corporation.


----------



## illumina (Sep 6, 2010)

I'm a Registered Nurse at an ICU at the hospital. I love my job. I work Mon/Tues/Wed and off Thurs/Fri/Sat/Sun. Not to mention the job market is great for RNs.


----------



## funkymonster (Sep 6, 2010)

Hachibei said:
			
		

> I'm still a student for another 2 years. Then I'll get my degree in computer networking and hopefully start my career as a *faceless employee at some big corporation*.



Can't blame you for being honest.


----------



## prowler (Sep 6, 2010)

Er. Student. Lernan ICT at level one (just started College today) since I have no proof I'm good at ICT, they said I'll be moving up a level or two once they get to know how I am at ICT.

Might be getting a job with a friend at a call center for extra £££.
Always wanted to harass people on the phone for money.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Sep 6, 2010)

Next year I'll be studying ICT at uni.

Awesomeness.

I can't be arsed to get a job though, but come to think of it, that would really help in getting enough money to buy the 3DS whenever it comes out.






I haven't thought about what kind of job I want after I finish uni, but I've still got 4-5 more years to think about that.


----------



## monkat (Sep 6, 2010)

Hachibei said:
			
		

> I'm still a student for another 2 years. Then I'll get my degree in computer networking and hopefully start my career as a faceless employee at some big corporation.



Meh. You're only faceless for convenience. Your managers, supervisors, coworkers, and customers all see your face and open the door for social contact beyond "faceless employee". Its all up to you.


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 6, 2010)

Nobody quite knows and I have yet to figure it out myself.

I suppose the best description I can come up with is I am (self) employed for being me- I can called up and whatever skills and tools I happen to have come along for the ride. A pity in some ways as I had hoped to have had a "legitimate" job at some point in life and it is somewhat difficult to transfer out.


----------



## emigre (Sep 6, 2010)

I'm a second year politics student. After I graduate I'm looking at doing my MA and PHD to go into academic research.

Currently I've started looking for a part time job to help kill time.


----------



## greyhound (Sep 6, 2010)

Freelance Software Engineer. Mainly involved in the various facets of Web Development these days, there's a large demand for experienced Web Developers all over the UK.


----------



## Maz7006 (Sep 7, 2010)

University student, completed freshman year, onto pre-pharmacy year in like 2 weeks or so 

work part time at a library to make some money to help me along


----------



## Paka (Sep 9, 2010)

I work in the scholarship office at a university... interesting stuff mostly, but also have to tell people a lot of bad news unfortunately.


----------



## Blaze163 (Sep 9, 2010)

I work at my local JJB Sports outlet. It's not bad. You get the odd awkward customer (read: ARSE HOLES) but the majority are ok and actually quite polite. The thieves are about as effective as a dustpan and brush trying to clean up nuclear waste and thus easily caught (for a nice £25 bonus every time) and my colleagues opinions of me vary from wonder salesman to SuperJesus. I like it. Plus it pays me a damn fortune for doing very little work.


----------



## sonknuck23 (Sep 9, 2010)

Awesome news; My new job is officially starting next Tuesday. I'll be a stock-boy at Winners.


----------



## Blaze163 (Sep 9, 2010)

sonknuck23 said:
			
		

> Awesome news; My new job is officially starting next Tuesday. I'll be a stock-boy at Winners.



Congrats! Your job sounds to be about the same as mine. Restock the shelves, help customers, etc. It's a good laugh if you're working with good people.


----------



## Youkai (Sep 9, 2010)

i think i could not do something like this, i did something similiar before just not with any customers... 
(i was in a warehouse)


----------



## Depravo (Sep 9, 2010)

I like working in warehouses because I get a strange satisfaction from seeing lots of identical items in the same place. Weird, I know. I couldn't work with customers as I don't suffer fools gladly and the 'C' word is never far from my lips.


----------



## Szyslak (Sep 9, 2010)

Somehow I've ended up as a cabinet / furniture maker.  I also do all the CAD shop drawings and furniture design.  It's a pretty good mix of computer work and actually being out in the shop.  Keeps me from going crazy doing one or the other.  I'm enjoying it, but who knows when the next opportunity will come along.

I was a software consultant working with warehouse / distribution management systems for quite some time, but all the travel and 100 hour weeks just got to be too much after I had kids.  The money was a lot better, but life is full of trade-offs I guess.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Sep 10, 2010)

I'm currently serving as a soldier (Sergeant) in the Singapore Armed Forces, not earning income but "allowance".

Can't wait to get the fuck out next year and start University.


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Sep 10, 2010)

Attend University, part time at theater in a hotel working as usher, loan money, and living with family. Going for graphics but also preparing a portfolio for modeling and considering starting amateur acting in TV programs (love to be a Power Ranger some day).


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Sep 10, 2010)

I am aspiring to be a physicist of some sort (theoretical, atomic, particle, astrophysics, nuclear, whatever I find out which one of those is my true passion). If Plan A goes down the tube, then Plan B is to be a cosmologist. If that fails as well, Plan C is an astronomer. If THAT fails, I plan to...rap; I don't know. If I fail at all of those options, then I fail at life.


----------

